# [L] Luxembourg | road infrastructure • autoroutes



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I'm not sure, Belgians usually waste their energy resources by light them from the inside. 

The Dutch signes used to be lit from the inside, but they are rarities from the past now, because reflection signs don't need energy.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> I'm not sure, Belgians usually waste their energy resources by light them from the inside.
> 
> The Dutch signes used to be lit from the inside, but they are rarities from the past now, because reflection signs don't need energy.


Well, isn't Belgium the most "lit" country in the world? Because of the motorway lighting...


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ Not (just) b/c of motorways, and that's lit per capita. Just like Slovenia is the 2nd most lit country in Europe, but per capita. The Netherlands for example is much more lit, b/c it has 4 times the population density as Slovenia.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

I could say Amsterdam has a reputation for being "lit", but that's a cheap joke, so I won't.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Well, Belgian motorways used to be fully lit, however some newer motorways don't have lights, and the other ones usually dim the lights, except near exits. 

There are a lot of greenhouses in the Netherlands, so they are usually very well lit.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Billpa said:


> Are the signs lit from within? They look a bit "thick" in some of your pictures.


yes, the older signs are lit from within. i don't know if they shut it dowen during the night sometimes, at least at 2 AM they are still lit (that was the latest time I drove somewhere there). the newer signs on the ringroad around Luxembourg are reflective and the lamps are in front of the sign (so, still lit, but on a different way :lol.


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a site where you can see all the motorways in Luxembourg from the webcams. The update is slow but it's still interesting .

http://www.cita.lu/


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Are the signs only in French everywhere in Luxembourg?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ In some areas it's a weird combination of French, German and Luxembourgish. Sth like writing "Grand Herzogtum Lëtzebuerg". :lol:


----------



## convalescence (Mar 11, 2008)

does anyone know where pictures of the works at A7 can be found?
and are there any plans to expand the A7 in direction to Belgium/St.Vith?
I sometimes drive the E421 from St.Vith to Weiswampach (in the north of Luxembourg) and this street is a very narrow one with a lot of traffic...


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)

I will make a bit of search for pictures but it's not the most filmed motorway in the world :lol: And even less the works on it. The plans are clear, when they reunite the existing portions, they will probably expand the motorway towards Clervaux. 

Btw, here is a nice picture of A7 existing part/junction, passing above the A1  
A7 - Jonction Grünewald (put in service in 2002)










Total length: 74m
Total width: 21,58m

I will try to find btw pictures of the tunnel and then, if they exist, the pictures of the most ridiculous hill ever built for a motorway, at least in Luxembourg :lol:


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is the Echangeur de Lorentzweiler










And this here is the intersection between the A7 and the N7. Put in service in 2004. And some pictures from the end of the works.


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some guys of the Dutch autosnelwegen forum took a drive on the then-opened parts of the A7. They made pics.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Alright, I found some pics.


----------



## convalescence (Mar 11, 2008)

thx a lot for these pictures! the pics of that bridge look nice..
when it's finished i have to take a ride on it (combining that with a fuel trip)


----------



## DSzumaher (Jan 8, 2007)

*A7 Luxembourg*

My pics from A7
Lorentzweiler
















Bridge over Alzette
















Tunnel speed with prudence








Gousselerbierg Tunnel - 2895 m
























Mersch Tunnel - 530 m
















Junction Mersch








Junction Mierscherberg
























Wildlife crossing


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Luxemburgian signage seems to be a mix of Belgian and French signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A1 Luxemburg - Trier*

The A1 is one of the radial motorways from the capital of Luxembourg. The A1 travels northeast to the German city of Trier. (signed as Trèves in Belgium). 

map:









1. A1 trailblazer. (also called: reassurance sign)









2. Urban tunnel with a 90 km/h speed limit.









3. Parkinson picture at Luxembourg-Gare (station)









4. Notice the through lanes are only signed with "E44".









5. The font has capital letters, similar to the French signage.









6. Another urban tunnel (with graffiti)









7. Interchange with the A7 motorway.









8. Including Exit 8 at the interchange.









9. Electronic signs at exit 9.









10. No capital letters here, strange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

11. Exit 10 is a cargo exit for the airport of Luxembourg.









12. Lots of road lighting at this exit.









13. Shift back for this 5% descent.









14. Nice views on the way to Trier.









15. Exit 11 with missing road numbers (A1).









16. Vineyards of the Moselle (Mosel) river valley.









17. Exit Flaxweiler.









18. Eco-duct.









19. Grevenmacher exit ahead.









20. It's exit 13.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Check pictures 1 - 20 at the previous page.

21. Nice view again.









22. Nearing the German border.









23. Wasserbillig roughly translates as "cheap water".









24. Climbing lane for slow vehicles.









25. Germany at 2250 meters.









26. Rest area at the border (with cheaper gas than Germany).


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

nottice also different arrows on those signs with capital letters. maybe they've been changing signage, what do you think? btw, i like those with capital letters more than other ones, they are just more clear (this one really smells like confusing french signs


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Wasserbillig = cheapwater?


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Old signage:*



ChrisZwolle said:


> 15. Exit 11 with missing road numbers (A1).


*New signage:*



>


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

The last one is quite awkward - like the motorway wasn't leading to nowwhere...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Luxembourg motorways-highways are very nice,and some are great kay:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Luxembourg motorways-highways are very nice,and some are great kay:


What's the difference between 'very nice' and 'great'?


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

great is more than very nice...


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, like Struma compared to Trakiya


----------



## jpeter (Dec 9, 2008)

Can somebody post me a picture from Speed Limits in Luxembourg? Thanks


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Pic by Ties: First sign is in Luxembourg, the second in Germany.. note the distance difference to Prüm.


----------



## DSzumaher (Jan 8, 2007)

*A3 Autoroute de Dudelange
Croix de Gasperich - F border*
_Click on the title to view the full set._


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

A nice motorway! I see the the signage is a mix of French style(the fonts and the shapes etc..) and German style (the colour of the non-motorway signs.)


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

For a country its size, Luxembourg appears to have an impressively extensive motorway network. And of high quality, too.


----------



## dia (Mar 12, 2007)

The Knowledgeable said:


> For a country its size, Luxembourg appears to have an impressively extensive motorway network. And of high quality, too.


Yes, it's almost perfect if you forget the North of the country which is a true highway desert. I guess in 20 years hno:, they can go to somewhere (Clerveaux) with A7.


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

Extending the A7 all the way to Belgium would be cool. That and completing the Luxembourg ringroad.



Verso said:


> Interesting. Are there any plans for a ringroad around Luxembourg (completing the northern part)? It would also shorten the route between Belgium and Germany.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Morsue said:


> Wasserbillig = cheapwater?


No.

Wasser- = water
-billig: comes from Latin "Biliacum" which was the name of that town during the Roman Empire. 

Wasserbillig:









The ending "-acum" is Gaulish and means "place of". The pronunciation of this ending evolved over time throughout the territory of the ancient Gaul, and is nowadays pronounced differently depending on French (and Wallonian/Luxembourgian/Swiss) regions. In the Paris area, "Biliacum" would have become "Billy", in southwest France "Biliacum" would have become "Billiac", in the lower Loire Valley it would have becomme "Billé", in Auvergne it would have become "Billat", in Romance-speaking northeastern France it would have become "Billey", in the region of Lyon it would have become "Billeux", in Alsace it would have become "Billach", etc.

This is how the ending "-acum" is now pronounced depending on regions. You can see that the "-ig" ending happens in the Germanic-speaking part of Lorraine (and hence also in Luxembourg).


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

Merci beaucoup! I like language lessons


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Interesting motorways in Luxembourg, any plans of extending A7 ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

As far as I know, there are plans/construction to complete the A7 near Luxembourg City, but there are no direct plans to complete A7 all the way to the Belgian E42. 

I also don't think a full ringroad of Luxembourg City is necessary. It's not a world city we're talking about, but a city with a population of only 90,000.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

N10 Remich-Grevenmacher,a Sign in Luxembourgoise Language :cheers:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

N27 Esch-sur-Sure - Ettelbruck


----------



## the_Aristocrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting these pictures, it brings back good memories from when I lived there.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

N27 Esch/Sure - Ettelbruck 



N10 Vianden - Dasbourg-pont











CR353 Weiler - Bastendorf


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Let me guess - these last photos have been taken with a film camera.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

Rebasepoiss said:


> ^^ Let me guess - these last photos have been taken with a film camera.


i dont know what you mean with a film camera but all the pictures in that post are taken with a old non-digi cam and they are at least 13 years old :cheers:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

CR339 - this road connects the road Lützkampen-Dasburg in Germany with the Luxembougoise N7 :cheers:


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

A video of a few roads in Luxermbourg(especialy the Mullerthal) i filmed in 2001 :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The missing link of A7 north of Luxembourg will open in early-mid 2015.

http://www.wort.lu/de/view/arbeiten...-wie-vor-planmaessig-50a4a159e4b0f09219141299

If it's completed, construction has lasted 12 years.


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

And when will the A7 reach Wemperhardt? :cheers:


----------



## tomhart (Jul 12, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.wort.lu/wort/web/letzebuerg/artikel/66372/zahl-der-verkehrstoten-wieder-steigend.php
> 
> Traffic fatalities rose from 35 in 2008 to 49 in 2009. Quite a bad score.
> 
> ...


I am a Brit living in Luxembourg, and I can confirm the standard of driving in Luxembourg is absolutely appalling. As it is such a rich country, many people have large cars which are always the ones tailgating. Also, some motorway interchanges have a bit of a dangerous design, in that you have to merge very quickly to the left lane while simultaneously, cars coming from the motorway in the left lane have to merge quickly into your lane, over a stretch of about 250 m until the road splits.

That being said, I agree with others that the standard of the roads is absolutely amazing. Always smooth and new, and many of the roadworks are done on Saturday evenings and Sundays and then the road is open again for the week.

The quality of the roads is very noticeable when driving to the nearest IKEA store, which is in Belgium. As soon as you cross the border you realise how wonderful the Luxembourgish road surfaces are and how dreadful the Belgian ones are.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Some pictures from me as I visited LU a few days ago...

*A13*

entering from DE_A8


DE_A8 - entering Luxembourg by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A13 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*A3*


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


LU_A3 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Ciudad de Luxembourg is gridlocked due to snow.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The 1.4 kilometer missing link of A13 at Hellange will be completed in 2016. 

http://www.wort.lu/de/view/bypass-h...cks-der-a13-bis-2016-51b692d9e4b09be6f0be32ea


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

I will show you some pictures from my Roadtrip trough the EU+EFTA from 15/07/13 until 19/07/13. N7 - A7 - A6 - A3


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

Pictures from last week. Unfortunately no sun 

A7 between Ettelbruck and the end of the motorway afer Mersch





















































































































A few pics of the A1, coming from the Plateau de Kirchberg in Luxembourg-centre.




































The A13 between the German border and Bettembourg. First signs are German for the first Luxembourg exit.






































































































































































































The A3 between Bettembourg and Gasperich








































































Finally the A6 between Gasperich and exit Luxembourg-Centre






















































The Mamer viaduct seen from the CR102


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Question:
The Motorway network of Luxembourg consists of identifiers from A1 up to A13.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_motorways_in_Luxembourg

Thing is, it seems that some numbers are missing. Where's the A2, A5, A8 all the way up to A12?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

They don't exist, as the motorways take the number of national roads they are parallel to, but not all national roads have a parallel motorway.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The 1.4 kilometer missing link of A13 at Hellange will be completed in 2016.
> 
> http://www.wort.lu/de/view/bypass-h...cks-der-a13-bis-2016-51b692d9e4b09be6f0be32ea


The news article from June 2013 says that the costs are up to 30 million €. Completion in spring 2016.

http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten/story/12564622 (10th July 2014)

The parliament accepted to begin the construction. The construction should begin in September 2014. The works will last 2 years and will cost 34 million €.


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

I was there earlier this year, the first time in four years, and traffic levels have improved very significantly. It's very hard to get to Luxembourg in the morning, and very hard to leave at the end of the day, cause there are jams even outside the motorways. The Croix de Gasperich area is the worst, presenting difficulties sometimes even out of the rush hours. The day I came back to Portugal I took more than an hour in the morning to get to the airport from Esch-sur-Alzette, which is about 25 km away...

The public transportation network in Luxembourg is very good, so the problem is certainly not there. Maybe they should consider to upgrade A3, A4 and A1/A6 around Luxembourg to 2x3 lanes the fastest as possible...


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

*[L] Luxembourg | road infrastructure • autoroutes*

Public transportation in Luxembourg are also in their limit: trains are crowded during rush hour, and the capacity of the trains tracks doesn't allow putting more trains in the lines. Buses are stuck in traffic (especially in the afternoon rush hour, because bus lanes exist mainly to go to the city, not from it).

The government announced that the A3 will be upgraded to 2x3 lanes from Croix de Gasperich to the French Border. The A6 will also be upgraded to 2x3 lanes, but only from Croix de Gasperich to Helfenterbrück ( they said the reason why they won't update further west is that the motorway is only busy at rush hour).
The A4 will be upgraded to have one bus lane in every direction from Leudelange to Esch/Alzette. Theses lanes will be used by high-capacity buses between Esch-Belval and the Cloche d'Or district (where the new stadium will be built) and there connected to the new tram line which will pass through the whole city to Kirchberg and the airport.


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

*[L] Luxembourg | road infrastructure • autoroutes*

Speaking of motorway upgrading, the A13 section between Ehlerange and the Lankelz interchange in Esch/Alzette has just been upgraded to 3 lanes. The days of constant jams in this section might be over. 
Photo was taken by L'Essentiel


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Micheville - Belval connection (from Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg to Audun-le-Tiche, France) opens to traffic tomorrow. The international link includes a tunnel under the Belval redevelopment project in Esch-sur-Alzette.












I took some photos recently. There was a 'what???!' moment when I spotted the motorway sign at Belval.


Liaison Micheville-1 by European Roads, on Flickr


Liaison Micheville-2 by European Roads, on Flickr


Liaison Micheville-3 by European Roads, on Flickr

This is in France

Liaison Micheville-4 by European Roads, on Flickr

90 km/h. Usually they would allow 110 km/h on divided highways in France.

Liaison Micheville-5 by European Roads, on Flickr

wildlife crossing

Liaison Micheville-7 by European Roads, on Flickr


Liaison Micheville-10 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

*[L] Luxembourg | road infrastructure • autoroutes*



ChrisZwolle said:


> I took some photos recently. There was a 'what???!' moment when I spotted the motorway sign at Belval.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well technically the tunnel under Belval will be part of the A4 once it is linked to the rest of the motorway. On the French side it isn’t a motorway because the Luxembourg government has insisted of not having another international motorway that would bring more traffic to the already congested A4 (that’s why the bypass at the last exit has only 1 lane at each direction)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A3 expansion*

The expansion of A3 to six lanes will now likely require 7 years of construction, up from the originally planned 5 years. 

Wort reports: https://www.wort.lu/de/lokales/ausbau-der-a3-sieben-jahre-fuer-sechs-spuren-5a01e3d4c1097cee25b76e27

The cost is estimated at € 356 million, up from € 159 million reported a few years ago. The long construction time and gigantic cost escalation suggests that the scope of the project has expanded. I hope it involves the reconstruction of the Gasperich and Bettembourg interchanges. Luxembourg interchanges have short merging lanes, single lane connectors, no collector lanes etc. It worked fine for traffic volumes of the 1980s but for not today's heavy traffic.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Are there plans for widening A6?


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

Ingenioren said:


> Are there plans for widening A6?




Yes but only between Croix de Gasperich and Strassen


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

*[L] Luxembourg | road infrastructure • autoroutes*



ChrisZwolle said:


> The expansion of A3 to six lanes will now likely require 7 years of construction, up from the originally planned 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Bettembourg interchange will surely be reconstructed. However the Gasperich interchange I doubt it because it already has two 2-lane connectors linking the A3 and the A6 both ways and they won’t upgrade the A1.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Micheville - Belval connection (from Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg to Audun-le-Tiche, France) opens to traffic tomorrow. The international link includes a tunnel under the Belval redevelopment project in Esch-sur-Alzette.


I drove Micheville bypass some weeks ago. It's signed as motorway and contains a 735m long tunnel but the carriageways are paritally 1-laned only. Construction works took 10 years. The French section is entirely 2+2.

The LUX motorway has a temporary end in Belval but the northern extension up to A4 is u/c. The construction of the bridge over N31 is quite advanced.

It was announced in 2016 (FR/DE) that the construction of the section up to A4 will be completed by 2019 but I found a document from 26th June (page 16) indicating that only the N31 overpass will be completed by 2019 and that the missing link up to A4 will built from 2019 to 2022. It's also indicated that the construction of the bridge was started in early May (2018) but it cannot be true because it's almost completed. The first LUX section opened in 2016 costed 190 million €, the u/c section 160 million €.

*B40:* Esch (A4) – Belval 1.4km (? to 2022) – ? – map
*B40:* Belval – L/F border (Belval) 1.4km (2006 to 16th December 2016) – ? – map
*D16:* L/F border (Belval) – Audun-le-Tiche 3km (? to 16th December 2016) – ? – map


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Luxembourg is testing if a 90 km/h speed limit on A6-A1 during rush hour would improve traffic flow. The test route runs from the Belgian border to Kirchberg (east side of Luxembourg City). 

Despite its small size, Luxembourg has considerable traffic congestion due to the large amount of commuters from Belgium and France. Rush hour is no picnic.










>> https://today.rtl.lu/news/luxembourg/a/1357147.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Luxembourg has tested a 90 km/h speed limit from 6.15 to 9.15 a.m. on A6-A1 from the Belgian border to Kirchberg on the east side of the city. The goal is to limit hard braking and thus reduce congestion.

Article: https://www.wort.lu/de/lokales/tempo-90-testphase-geht-in-die-zweite-runde-5d7fa8c4da2cc1784e34b9d1

The trial will be extended to Christmas. 

Luxembourg is much more congested than other cities of this size, this is due to the huge international commuting, approximately 200,000 people commute from Belgium, France or Germany to Luxembourg, which means that nearly half of all jobs are filled by foreigners.

A1, A3 and A6 are severely congested during rush hour, this has worsened considerably over the past 10 years or so. According to the 2018 TomTom Traffic Index, Luxembourg is the 28th most congested city in Europe, while there are some ~450 cities in Europe with a population over 100,000 (Luxembourg City has 119,000).


----------



## cougar1989 (Jan 15, 2012)

At June I drove at a Tuesday early morning from Metz to Luxembourg.
I started at 6am at Metz and after Thionville the traffic went up. At the last kilometers before the border there was traffic jam.
At 7am I was at Aire de Berchem to fill my car with cheap fuel and doing breakfast there.
My plan was to be at 6.45am at Aire de Berchem


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

3 lanes on the A6 should be investigated too


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A13 has opened in 2003, but an on-ramp from Frisange towards Germany was never put into service due to a land dispute. 

However the media now reports that the government has won the first case against the now 75-year old landowner.

http://www.lessentiel.lu/fr/luxembo...r-proces-sur-la-bretelle-de-frisange-21178179


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

^^


> Le jugement est de première instance (au bout de 17 ans!) et l'agriculteur peut donc encore faire appel.


LMAO, no sign of overworking in the Luxembourgish justice system. First instance judgment after 17 years.

I wonder if the farmer (landowner) had offered a land lease to the State before?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Nearby there was also a similar case: Frisange

There they had to build a temporary road to avoid the disputed land, of which the remains are clearly visible.


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

Is Luxembourg planning to, or expanding it's motorway network? 
What about extending the A7? 
Can i see a map, if there are planned new motorways or expansion of the already existing ones.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

There aren't any plans. Only motorway widenings.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Extension of the A4 trough Belval. Extension of A13 towards Belgium, Tangent east of Luxembourg from A6 to A7? Might be they are long term but i have read about these projects.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Ingenioren said:


> Extension of the A4 trough Belval.


It's not planned but u/c as B40.



Ingenioren said:


> Extension of A13 towards Belgium


Right, I forget this. Sorry. I'm not sure about the status, wasn't it refused?



Ingenioren said:


> Tangent east of Luxembourg from A6 to A7? Might be they are long term but i have read about these projects.


Is it more than just an idea? Nevertheless, northern extension of A7 is not planned (as motorway).









Liste des projets autoroutiers luxembourgeois


A4 : Prolongement de l'autoroute entre Lallange et Esch-Belval. A13 : By-pass à Foetz : Nouvelle liaison de l'A13 évitant le passage par Esch-sur-Alzette entre Foetz et Soleuvre. Liaison de Sélange : Ce tronçon autoroutier ne pourra se réaliser que lorsque l'autoroute belge A28 sera finalisée...




routes.fandom.com


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

So if they do anything, it will be new bypass extensions, ring roads, etc... but no new highways.


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> Is Luxembourg planning to, or expanding it's motorway network?
> What about extending the A7?
> Can i see a map, if there are planned new motorways or expansion of the already existing ones.


The only motorway expansion in construction at the moment is the last bit of the A4 between A13/Lankelz interchange and Belval. There are no more plans for motorway expansion.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> So if they do anything,


They do build B40 expressway.



The Wild Boy said:


> it will be new bypass extensions,


What?



The Wild Boy said:


> ring roads, etc...


Nope.



The Wild Boy said:


> but no new highways.


No new motorways if we are not mistaken. I don't know about other highways, e.g. national roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*A13 Dudelange*

After 4 years of construction, a first lane on the new roundabout interchange of A13 in Dudelange is open to traffic. The interchange replaced the old diamond interchange that serves both the city of Dudelange and a new intermodal / office center on the other side. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2021 at the latest.


















L'échangeur de Dudelange-Burange tourne rond


Quatre ans après le début du chantier, une voie unique est désormais ouverte à la circulation. Point névralgique, le giratoire permet de relier l'autoroute A13 au Laboratoire national de santé ainsi qu'au terminal multimodal des CFL.




www.wort.lu


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The six-laning of A3 is now scheduled to start in mid-2021:









A3-Ausbau soll Mitte 2021 beginnen


LUXEMBURG – Mobilitätsminister Bausch (Déi Gréng) hat am Dienstag in einer parlamentarischen Antwort Einblicke in die Fortschritte bei wichtigen Infrastrukturprojekten gegeben.



www.lessentiel.lu





_Das Projekt wird in mehrere Bauabschnitte unterteilt. Los geht es mit dem Abschnitt zwischen Ausfahrt und der Brücke Livingen, danach von Livingen bis zum Kreuz Bettemburg und von dort schließlich bis zur französischen Grenze. Zum Schluss soll das Bettemburger Kreuz noch überarbeitet werden, für diese Arbeiten sind fünf Jahre veranschlagt._

The widening project is divided into several construction segment. It starts at 'Ausfahrt' (?) and Livange, then from Livange to the Bettembourg interchange and from there to the French border. The final project will be the reconstruction of the Bettembourg interchange, which will take 5 years.

I'm not sure what 'Ausfahrt' is in this article. I assume it is the Gasperich Interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The interchange Dudelange-Burange (A13/N31) has been officially inaugurated today. They rebuilt the former diamond interchange and added a parallel road, new ramps and replaced bridges. The whole project took 5 years.






Inauguration de l'échangeur Dudelange-Burange


Le Vice-Premier ministre et ministre de la Mobilité et des Travaux publics, François Bausch, en présence du bourgmestre de la Ville de Dudelange, Dan Biancalana et du bourgmestre de la Ville de Bettembourg, Laurent Zeimet ont inauguré ce 28 avril 2021 un nouvel échangeur de Dudelange-Burange.




gouvernement.lu





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

5 years for 1 interchange?!?! 

How did it look before?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> 5 years for 1 interchange?!?!
> 
> How did it look before?


Road construction is very slow in Luxembourg: they took 20 years to construct the 30km Route du Nord motorway (A7) (granted , they had to build 4 tunnels and 2 wildlife crossings but still…)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Pontpierre interchange of A4 will be reconstructed into a roundabout-interchange, centralizing all ramps to N13 at a single point, instead of spread out as it is today. It will cost a staggering € 71 million. The construction law has been adopted.










The N4 / N13 intersection was already grade-separated by the late 1930s, possibly the first such grade-separation in Luxembourg? N4 was likely the most important road of the country at that time, connecting the capital with the industrial base around Esch-sur-Alzette.

The grade-separation of N4 and N13 in Pontpierre. This bridge will be demolished.









The bypass was already shown on German maps of 1939, apparently as 'under construction'.









It is also present on this 1950 map


----------



## The Wild Boy (Apr 5, 2020)

ChrisZwolle said:


> It will cost a staggering € 71 million.


Damn, why so expensive? 

24 karat golden roundabout?


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

The Wild Boy said:


> Damn, why so expensive?
> 
> 24 karat golden roundabout?


Luxembourg’s government likes to spend extravagant amounts of money for little things: other example, they will build a 3km cyclepath between Belval and Esch/Alzette, which includes the longest cycle bridge in Europe, all of that for €39 million


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Flooding is also affecting Luxembourg. Vianden and Echternach are under an evacuation order.

N10 in Vianden is flooded due to the Our River.









N19 in Wallendorf, at the confluence of Our and Sauer/Sûre Rivers


----------



## sven_engelen (Aug 30, 2016)

Last video post of the day: 
The A1 runs from the Capital of Luxembourg: Luxembourg towards the German border. A quite interesting highway going into the Moselle hills. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Pontpierre rest area along A4 will open on 15 December. For whatever reason it took them six years to construct a service area there.

There used to be a small fuel station. In my experience this was a good way to avoid the crowds at the fuel stations on A3 and A6 when traveling from Belgium to France. A4+A13 is only a few minutes longer.












https://today.rtl.lu/news/luxembourg/a/1826671.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The six lane expansion of A3 from Luxembourg to the French border will commence tomorrow. It is a € 356 million project, which is quite expensive for a 12 kilometer, fairly rural motorway. Construction is scheduled to take 5 years. This is the first ever motorway widening project in Luxembourg.



https://today.rtl.lu/news/luxembourg/a/1848572.html





http://www.lessentiel.lu/fr/luxembourg/story/16334409


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

How many lanes does it have nowadays?


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

2x2 with a short section of 3 lanes around Berchem Services to counter the spillback of waiting fuelling trucks/cars.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The six lane expansion of A3 from Luxembourg to the French border will commence tomorrow. It is a € 356 million project, which is quite expensive for a 12 kilometer, fairly rural motorway. Construction is scheduled to take 5 years. This is the first ever motorway widening project in Luxembourg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 years? Sounds like a long time for not that challenging, why does it take so long?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some more info about the project. The most expensive part is the reconstruction of the Bettembourg interchange (A3/A13). The project does not include any changes to the Gasperich interchange (A3/A1/A6)


----------



## EdiPires (Apr 1, 2013)

da_scotty said:


> 5 years? Sounds like a long time for not that challenging, why does it take so long?


In Luxembourg everything takes a long time to be built


----------



## Bender (Dec 18, 2002)

And the French A31 will remain 2x2?


----------



## sven_engelen (Aug 30, 2016)

The A3 which soon will be widened is quite congested. In this video you can see that


----------



## Cookiefabric (Jul 5, 2021)

Bender said:


> And the French A31 will remain 2x2?


There are talks to put the A31 under concession with an maintenance and road widthining (to 2x3) -- Once a road is under concession in France, it will never become tollfree (regardless the many "promises")


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A13 opened in 2003, but an on-ramp from Frisange towards Germany was never put into service due to a land dispute.

However, it will finally be opened on 6 June 2022, 19 years after the original construction.






Ouverture de la bretelle de Frisange sur l'autoroute A13


Les travaux de réhabilitation réalisés sur la bretelle de Frisange sur l'A13, qui ont commencé en début du mois dernier, seront finalisés ce week-end. La bretelle sera donc à nouveau accessible au trafic à partir du lundi 6 juin 2022, à 6 heures.




gouvernement.lu


----------



## Henry14 (Dec 23, 2016)

https://today.rtl.lu/news/luxembourg/a/1944322.html?fbclid=IwAR1TV8tuHwJKRaS7Pt4dqb5jZY4wxffh-aRUkT2qXyYk_wcAiD7VQoukYHk


----------



## myid (Jul 25, 2012)

Circulation au Luxembourg: Le premier tronçon de la nouvelle N3 ouvre ce dimanche


LUXEMBOURG - Le premier tronçon de la N40 (nouvelle N3) sera ouvert au trafic à partir de dimanche après-midi.




www.lessentiel.lu





La première partie de la nouvelle route qui va du pont Buchler jusqu’au Lycée technique de Bonnevoie/rue de Neufchâteau sera ouverte à la circulation dimanche prochain, dans l'après-midi a indiqué jeudi l'Administration des ponts et chaussées. Cet axe, entre la gare centrale à Hesperange, sera baptisé «boulevard de Kyiv».


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The new railroad bridge over A3 south of Luxembourg city will be installed during the weekend of 7-10 October.

It's 200 meters long and 40 meters high. It weighs 5850 tonnes.









Luxembourg: Le pont géant sur l'A3 sera en place dans moins d'un mois


LUXEMBOURG – Cela s'annonce spectaculaire. Le pont ferroviaire de 200 m de long sera installé au-dessus de l'A3, du 7 au 10 octobre.




www.lessentiel.lu


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

It's been sitting there for months, saw it twice this year


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Here it's still being prepared / built on the side of the road (May 2022) at 3:20


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The railway bridge has been installed over A3 this past weekend.


----------



## Pitchoune (Jun 17, 2009)

In Esch-Belval there is a new road under construction:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Décision quant à la variante du projet du contournement d'Alzingen


En date du 11 novembre 2022, conformément à l'article de 8 de la loi du 29 mai 2009 concernant l'évaluation des incidences sur l'environnement humain et naturel de certains projets routiers, ferroviaire et aéroportuaires, le gouvernement en conseil a décidé de réaliser la variante...




gouvernement.lu





A new alignment for N3 has been set at Alzingen, southeast of Luxembourg City. It will form a bypass of Alzingen and Hesperange. It's a 6 kilometer new road with 22 structures, including a 250 meter long covered segment in a forest and a new wildlife crossing over the adjacent A3.

The press release did not include a map, but it will be something like this:


----------

